# Handy-Deutschland seriös? eu ware nachteile?



## Jens92 (26. März 2013)

*Handy-Deutschland seriös? eu ware nachteile?*

Hey leute,
bin im Inet über folgende Seite gestolptert Handy mit Vertrag, günstige Handys von Nokia, SonyEricsson, Samsung mit Handyvertrag im Handyshop
& habe mir mal folgendes Angebot zusammen geschustert: http://www.handy-deutschland.de/shop/bestellungmitvertrag.html?ID=g6fgkp5ol53gngmh79do2almo2 (hoffe der Link geht)

Wie seirös ist das ganze? Schließlich bieten sie mir einen Vertrag, den ich bei t-mobile direkt nicht finden kann. Das iphone ist denke ich EU-Ware, sonst könnten sie es ja nicht so günstig anbieten.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wo sind da die Hacken? Was sind die Nachteile von Auslandsprodukten? die Sprache lässt sich ja bestimmt einfach umstellen.

Hat man dann keine Garantie mehr, oder sind vielleicht Firmwareupdates unmöglich?

LG
Jens


----------



## metalstore (26. März 2013)

*AW: Handy-Deutschland seriös? eu ware nachteile?*

also ich hab mein Handy von denen, mein Dad auch, die sind wirklich gut, hatten bisher noch nie Probleme, die sind als sehr freundlich.
Also ich kann es nur empfehlen


----------



## boyka (27. März 2013)

*AW: Handy-Deutschland seriös? eu ware nachteile?*

hatte aber auch schon viel schlechtes gelesen.
aber muss jeder selber wissen.


----------

